
Show HN: The powerful software development tool designed to eliminate boundaries - cyber_brain
http://elastic-it.net/
======
GwynBleidd
This is an awesome concept, well under way towards being feature complete
enough to shatter the whole world of programming as we know it - robust,
simple, scalable, cross-platform.

Can't wait to start using it - and I surely will as soon as they add mobile OS
support to make it truly cross-platform.

Another perfect feature to have will be automated web app generation and if
the website is to be believed, it's almost done.

Keep it up, really looking forward to your progress!

